# Roadster water retention



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you have a problem with water retention?! My roadster sloshes about like a swimming pool on the titanic after a good downpour. Anyone else experience the same?

Btw, when I am not worried about my water retention, my other problem of flaccid seat belts remain - anyone got a cure?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure if you need a mechanic or a vet !
I'll let you know about mine when it arrives. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's still under warranty, get it back to the dealer. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What do you mean by water sloshing about? I have no such sensation at all with mine and I've been in some really heavy downpours for a significant number of miles.

Know what you mean about the seatbelts though. I did have a look last weekend and noticed it had a slight twist to it which wasn't helping. Sorted that out and it's been a lot better since.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The dealers called earlier: "we're just drying out the interior - the carpets are very wet". It seems there was indeed water slushing about which cascaded into the car while they were fiddling with it. Presumable the boys didn't put any type of rags down in anticipation. "We need a day to dehumidify your car" they've added.

Yikes. Yellow submarine?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

What's with the cryptic clues? Sloshing about and water retention sounds like you've got a health problem. Maybe rename this thread 'Roadster roof leaking'. Not taking the p*** in anyway, just trying to clear things up a little as I have a Roadster on order and I'm interested to know more.

Are you saying your roof leaking? Or are your windows leaking? Can you see where its coming. Are your carpets wet but no visible sign of where the water is coming from? Is anything wet on the inside of the roof? Are your seats wet?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> The dealers called earlier: "we're just drying out the interior - the carpets are very wet". It seems there was indeed water slushing about which cascaded into the car while they were fiddling with it. Presumable the boys didn't put any type of rags down in anticipation. "We need a day to dehumidify your car" they've added.
> 
> Yikes. Yellow submarine?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LOL @ Yellow submarine. 
Well at least they can't deny that you do have a problem with water ingress. 
Not good that though with your carpets getting soaked.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Smoothie said:


> What's with the cryptic clues? Sloshing about and water retention sounds like you've got a health problem. Maybe rename this thread 'Roadster roof leaking'. Not taking the p*** in anyway, just trying to clear things up a little as I have a Roadster on order and I'm interested to know more.
> 
> Are you saying your roof leaking? Or are your windows leaking? Can you see where its coming. Are your carpets wet but no visible sign of where the water is coming from? Is anything wet on the inside of the roof? Are your seats wet?


 :lol:


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Wonder if the water was from the scuttle area below the windscreen, was washing the Mk2 once and just by chance looked through the plastic cover that hides the wiper mechanism and saw several inches of water, finally tracked the problem to a blocked drain on the drivers side - once cleared it drained quickly coming out by the back of the drivers wheel arch.

Never had any damp appear inside the drivers footwell, but may have been lucky and caught it early - though it would answer why you might hear a "sloshing" sound!


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Holly cow batman, Sherry..get the car back and kick off royal style, talk about not fit for purpose, 35 grand plus new motor and that happens, jeee wiz, id go ape..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this your car Sherry ....









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Definitely not right. This is my 3rd Roadster and never had so much as a drip come in on any of them.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Is this your car Sherry ....
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Haha that's pretty much it!

The water sound was coming from within the chassis, not the car interior cabin. I have never had an issue with the fabric roof. The noise of water moving in the car became audible after the heavy rains at the beginning of the year. As you would expect, the noise was prevalent when breaking, accelerating and turning corners. And diving to 100 feet.

They have had to do a full "water test" (ie showering it at their car wash) as part of their diagnostics.

This seems to have resulted in them pinpointing the problem area.

However, by pinpointing the problem, they also managed to allow a load of water to seep in to the interior from that problem area, and obviously hadn't covered the interior satisfactorily in case of that eventuality.

No doubt I will find out more tomorrow when I pick the car up, though at this stage I don't know whether I should be going to the dealer or the dry cleaners.

I suspect the poor thing looks like a lemon floating in a vase of gin.

I will keep you posted. I did hear the dealer say they were focussing attention on the flutter valve - does that make any sense? I suppose all will be revealed tomorrow.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

sherry13, sorry to read what you are dealing with.
I know how much thought you put into choosing this car. 
Best of luck getting it fixed.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It seems OK. It was very warm inside the car when I picked it up.

Seems like it's a known fault.

Here are the details..










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for that. Shall bear it in mind in case of future problems.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> It seems OK. It was very warm inside the car when I picked it up.
> 
> Seems like it's a known fault.
> 
> ...


After soo many years of building TT Vert's, someone in the design team messed up BIG TIME !
[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> sherry13, sorry to read what you are dealing with.
> I know how much thought you put into choosing this car.
> Best of luck getting it fixed.


Thanks Can_quattro. She's been drying out in Lincoln today Betty Ford style, as below.

Now, the door to the rear storage compartment is broken... Will be back to dealers Tuesday!































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Also, and on a positive issue, the car seems to have really "settled" in terms of stance aka wheel arches, which am pleased about.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Pleased to see you're drying out.
Sorry, obviously missed something and don't understand re stance etc.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Pleased to see you're drying out.


Yes they can be very supportive at The Priory. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Also, and on a positive issue, the car seems to have really "settled" in terms of stance aka wheel arches, which am pleased about.


Can't help feeling sorry for the people who spent all that time and effort fitting hard springs and spacers to reduce the wheel arch gap - all you have to do is fill the body panels with water and let it slosh around for a couple of weeks! 

Congrats on getting this sorted Sherry.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha yep, it's all worked wonders 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

